
Ask HN: How would you monetize a website the user will spend 5 minutes on? - rapfaria
I&#x27;m creating a SaaS (mostly for myself), that shows a list recommending a few stocks, given a few parameters and analysis. This will be free and updated daily.<p>I&#x27;m thinking about offering other things like reminders (your stock XXXX has reached your desired indicators), newsletters, the option to follow a stock, and to receive the ranked list daily on your e-mail.<p>How can this be monetized? I&#x27;d like to go without ads if possible, and sometimes I think a subscription model is too expensive, even though the information provided is valuable.
======
camillomiller
What about a one-time purchase of a set of pro features?

~~~
mimixco
I agree. A freemium model works well for something like this. Pick the most
important feature for someone who is making money using your info and charge
only for that feature.

~~~
rapfaria
Thank you both.

